
Finland Is a Capitalist Paradise - rapnie
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/07/opinion/sunday/finland-socialism-capitalism.html
======
rijoja
Yes taxes are good for companies, not all companies however. Boeing and
Lockheed Martin comes to mind when thinking of companies more or less funded
by tax payers. Also it's really convenient for big companies to be able to
"order" educated engineers letting the tax payers handle the risk of failure.
Which is why universities teach java since the government have negotiated with
the industry to fill their needs. This is something that the Germans have
developed for example and explains how the car manufacturers get their
employees. Startups small and agile however maybe don't have a need for java
developers or whatever last generation tech stack as they have no technical
debt nor would they be invited to these meetings as everything is planned 5
years ahead at least among other reasons. Still they have to pay the bill for
an army of java programmers even though node.js might be the tool suitable for
their needs and might as well be better of learning motivated high school
dropouts said technology.

~~~
majewsky
IT is (one of) the odd one outs here, though. Most job profiles do not change
that significantly over the course of 5 years.

Nurses still do mostly the same things as 5 years ago. As do teachers,
policemen, construction workers, waiters, etc. etc.

------
Jeff_Brown
Two of these comments include a statement to the effect that Finland is
boring. The population of the US is 327 million people; in Finland it's 5.5.
If Finland offers more than 1/60th the entertainment possibilities of the US,
then per person it is more entertaining.

------
theredbox
Finland is no paradise nor is the US of A. No country is. There are some cons
and pros to every country. Finland is a sleepy country where nothing much
happens. Yes you have a universal healthcare but so is this healthcare
expensive compared to some other "capitalist heavens" like Singapore or South
Korea.

Also there is no "cheap" in Nordic countries. Everything has a certain minimum
level of quality set for everyone which makes things needlessly more
expensive.

If you crave cheap junk food you are out of luck. Eating or drinking out is so
expensive that people just stay at home and cook. That does not sound like
freedom but a society engineered by the elite to do what they think is the
best for that society.

~~~
wmiel
Yet, even in the Nordic countries you have McDonalds and BurgerKing, the sheer
definitions of cheap junk food.

~~~
duelingjello
You're conflating "cheap" as price with value ((quality & quantity)/price).
Junk is still too expensive if costs too much. Jack in the Box is terrible
food but the location just south of the Googleplex on Shoreline has
outrageously high prices ($20-25 average with tax for a male late teenager or
large adult male). That's low value crap. If it were monetarily-cheap, in
addition to nutritionally-cheap, then it might make sense every now and then.

